# PLUG&GROW lights for seedlings? any good? or waste of money?



## str8t0thetop (Mar 2, 2009)

heres what i was looking at http://www.lightsystems.co.uk/plugandgrow.htm I know it will work but is it just a waste of money? Might get the 200 watt


How long will i need to leave my babies under this before they go under the HPS?


----------



## city (Mar 2, 2009)

For the price it looks pretty good.


----------



## str8t0thetop (Mar 2, 2009)

so with this it will be no problem getting 8 or 9 seedlings off the ground ? how long until they go under the HPS?


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 2, 2009)

yeah what city said, thats a really nice price. dont know what euros translate to in american but im thinking it would come out 
about 75 here. but yeah. depends on if your gonna add other lights as well and your grow space. also the amount you plan to have.

but ill make a random shot here with that youll be doing good with a flouro tube for side lighting later for flower atleast, and some cfls up close for some cheapish added light. wait, just get 2 of those. thats a good price im gonna bookmark that lol. i love my random thinking..

edit: woops didnt realize that was basically a large cfl. is that 200 watt eq or just 200 im confused, youll need more lights than that. if i were you, get that bc thats a decent price for that if its not 200watt eq. you can buy reflector clamps that are shaped different for 5-10. 42w(150w equivalence) cfls are 10 bucks for a 3 pack. so if that really ended up being like a 50-60 w cfl that would suck for the price. im not sure didnt read much about it. dude, you were saying something about hps, so either just use the hps for the whole grow or cfl the veg and make a trip to lowes. youll have a blast hahahaha

oh and cant say its a complete ripoff bc i dont know what those reflectors usually cost.

and i dont think it would get that many through veg, it would but you would have serious problems like my plant. i got 4 plants growing with a 65w incandescent. you can get a plant going under any light the thing is keeping it healthy and alive with bad lighting.

oh and good luck and happy shopping.


----------



## str8t0thetop (Mar 2, 2009)

i just want this for seedlings and then they are going directly under a HPS it would be good to run them both even if possible after they are ready for the hps?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 2, 2009)

IMO, this is too expensive for what it is.  It says it has a high lumen output, but I could not find anywhere what that lumen output was.  

I would recommend a T5 HO fluoro tube set up instead.


----------



## str8t0thetop (Mar 2, 2009)

how long before they go under the hps


----------



## city (Mar 3, 2009)

well the light itsself is on of those big CFL's i was thinking of a t5 when i was looking at it. and then figuring the price of both. 
for a small space and not tomany i personally would do the cfl over the t5.
but if i was grewing a dozen plants i would go t5 or 2 of those cfl's


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 3, 2009)

The thing with the T5s is that they are high output--you get 5000 lumens from a 54W tube--a better watt to lumen ratio than the CFLs.  I also am just naturally suspicious when it says "high lumen output" but doesn't tell list the lumens.


----------



## str8t0thetop (Mar 3, 2009)

i guess the best place to start is the store and see what they got **** i wish they had a homedept here


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 3, 2009)

str8t0thetop said:
			
		

> how long before they go under the hps


 
When ever you want if you ask me. I have seen people use an hps from start to finish. I use a T5 set-up for veg, and I veg them till they are about 12-15 inches. But this is dependent on how much space you have. I have a similar CFL as your link and it is nowhere near as efficient as my T5 and it burns hotter then my T5.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 3, 2009)

You want something like this.

http://cgi.ebay.com/T5-4-Bulb-Comme...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Drone69 (Mar 8, 2009)

You could get this for the same price

http://www.lightnation.co.uk/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=41&products_id=71


----------



## Real78 (Mar 8, 2009)

Here I found you a better plus cheaper one.

http://growwurks.com/fluorescent-grow-lights.aspx


----------



## Leafs.Rule.75 (Mar 8, 2009)

i bought this from my friend at the local store here it works great...



> 150W 6500K Full Spectrum Mogul Base Compact Fluorescent Grow Lamp
> 150W CFL Lamp with mogul base socket
> 7900 initial lumens<.li>
> Self ballasted, additional ballast not required
> ...



click on the 2 links below too se the pics...

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=99375&d=1233790663

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=99376&d=1233790663


----------

